
The Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine 2019 - _of
https://www.nobelprize.org/prizes/medicine/2019/summary/
======
melling
Quanta has a good write up.

[https://www.quantamagazine.org/nobel-prize-awarded-for-
cells...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/nobel-prize-awarded-for-cells-
adaptations-to-oxygen-20191007/)

------
psychometry
Will the committee ever move past its antiquated restriction of three people
per award? No glory is saved for the dozens if not hundreds of people (and
institutions) who enabled this research.

~~~
dannykwells
They literally can't. It's in Nobels will. One of the main reasons these
prizes are less and less important and prizes like the breakthrough are on the
rise.

------
dannykwells
The Nobels used to be elite but I think more and more are seen as out of touch
and behind the times. Theyre only awarded to people who are already very, very
famous. They've ceased lifting and now are content to coronate/free ride.

Look at prizes which honor younger/more diverse awardees: MacArthur,
Breakthrough, Packard... Even the Laskar is ahead here.

That's not to mention their history of awarding for the right science but the
wrong people. Usually, the older/whitier/male-r/famous-r people.

Good riddance!

------
HNLurker2
Yes stick to medicine. Psychology is in the puffy science zone (social
science). Medicine is the oldest practice and I'm happy to see it being
rewarded.

~~~
SolaceQuantum
Where does psychology come into play here? I don't see it mentioned anywhere
in the article.

~~~
travisporter
Perhaps physiology was misread?

~~~
HNLurker2
There is no Nobel Prize for psychology for a reason.

